# Soliciting opinions on Calpalon knives



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I was curious whether anyone had any opinions on Calpahlon knives. Y'know... that pots & pans company? I was browser around the store earlier in the week and eyebaling some of the nicer premium knives in the case when I came across the Calphalons. They *look* pretty nice. Fully forged, full tang, nice heft, German high carbon no-stain steel, a lifetime warranty... and Chinese construction. It's the last bit that makes me a little bit suspicious of these knives. Does anyone have any opinions? Has anyone used them? How well do they hold an edge?

I'm not exactly in the market for them, just curious. They seem, at first glance, to be a very nice deal.

-Echo


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

This is a stumper, eh? Ah well. No biggie.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Can't you tell that they're really popular with members at this site!?!?!?


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Tough to say, since the Equipment forum isn't exactly jumping.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Not to stray off topic but activity at this forum as well as others has quieted. The war? Economy? Spring?


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I will add my thoughts on them, since nobody else is. I have seen them in the strore and they do look decent. I would probabely not look at them personally for a professional knife, but for the commmon everyday Bed, Bath and beyond customer they might be a good value. I would say compare them side by side and decide if the price is right. You don't need some huge name brand for home use, especially at the extra expense.


----------



## echo (Mar 16, 2003)

Like I said, I'm good with knives at the moment; I'm not in the market. I saw them while killing some time in the store one day and they piqued my curiousity. Mainly because of the Lifetime Warranty.


----------

